# whelen 9m



## RedTriton (Nov 23, 2010)

hey guys i just picked up a brand new whelen 9m mini edge bar for absolutely dirt cheep and i mean cheap but i would love a wiring diagram for i to know which wire is for what light here is a picure of the bar i bought except mine does not have the side alleys i jus has the worklights on both sides and four corner strobes


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/install/136/13686.pdf


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

When I picked up my Whelen Edge this summer, I called the Whelen number on the bottom of the light bar. They asked for the serial number, and e-mailed me my exact prints, and wiring diagrams for my light bar. It took about 20 minutes after I talked to them, and it was in my e-mail.


----------



## RedTriton (Nov 23, 2010)

Rc2505;1134388 said:


> When I picked up my Whelen Edge this summer, I called the Whelen number on the bottom of the light bar. They asked for the serial number, and e-mailed me my exact prints, and wiring diagrams for my light bar. It took about 20 minutes after I talked to them, and it was in my e-mail.


do you have yours wired into a controller or just hard wired with a toggle


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ah yes, there she be! Nice choice. Does yours have the alley lights, work lights, and all 6 strobes?


----------



## RedTriton (Nov 23, 2010)

RepoMan207;1134628 said:


> Ah yes, there she be! Nice choice. Does yours have the alley lights, work lights, and all 6 strobes?


no alleys and im not sure i think its just the 4 corner strobes and the work lights but for only paying $150 brand new im not disapointed in the least


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

RedTriton;1134638 said:


> no alleys and im not sure i think its just the 4 corner strobes and the work lights but for only paying $150 brand new im not disapointed in the least


Wow, that's cheap!

Does it have a bunch of wires in a gray harness, or just a few wires on possibly a cigarette plug? Magnet or Permanent mount?


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

RedTriton;1134638 said:


> no alleys and im not sure i think its just the 4 corner strobes and the work lights but for only paying $150 brand new im not disapointed in the least


Can You get me one?


----------



## RedTriton (Nov 23, 2010)

EvenCutLawnCare;1134657 said:


> Can You get me one?


unforunately i can not it was the only one left

and it has a bunch of wires in a gray harness but its cut so i have no idea what the end is sposed to look like or if they should all go into a swich box like this


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I ran mine into the exact same switchbox you pictured. However, it's just 6 toggle switches, so you don't have to get that fancy if you don't want to. Like I said, just call Whelen, and they will send you the exact diagram for you light. It was pretty simple.


----------



## RedTriton (Nov 23, 2010)

Rc2505;1135953 said:


> I ran mine into the exact same switchbox you pictured. However, it's just 6 toggle switches, so you don't have to get that fancy if you don't want to. Like I said, just call Whelen, and they will send you the exact diagram for you light. It was pretty simple.


thanks a ton man. its been a huge help


----------



## RedTriton (Nov 23, 2010)

i called whelen and they sent me the diagram i needed thanks for all the help and hopefully should have everything i need and have it on the truck by the end of next weekend will take some video if i have time


----------

